# Ping general failure error on Windows 10



## manbearpig86 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello,

Since yesterday, I am not able to access internet in my laptop.

Running Windows 10 Pro 64 bit updated with latest updates. Operator is Spectranet Bangalore. It's Fiber internet. Wifi Router is NetGEAR WNDR7000V4. Had Avira Antivirus and Comodo firewall free versions though uninstalled everything due to these issues. I will run Xirrus tool shortly and update this post with a screenshot

*Activities prior to start of the issues:*


Was downloading videos from youtube
Un-installed Winpcap, Applian media catcher and other unnecessary programs
Ran complete internet repair from Rizonesoft
Restarted PC couple of times

*What I've tried till now & the errors am getting*


Tried pinging websites & 192.168.1.1. Getting "Transmit failed. General Failure" error
Tried Netsh commands. Winsock, Cache clearing works though TCP/IP stack give a "Access denied ,resetting failed" error. The Full permissions checkbox keeps resetting to blank whenever I restart the computer
 When I do netsh reset, I get “There’s no user specified settings to be reset” error. I checked services.msc and all services seem to be open
 When I run ipconfig/all there are only 4 lines shown, it's very minimalistic (will update what I exactly see in a couple of hours.
 Ran SFC/Scannow command as well and it says it has fixed some errors.

Please help Networking gods, I think I have tried all possible ways to solve this. :sad:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

an xirrus and an ipconfig /all 
would be good to see


----------



## manbearpig86 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay. My laptop power switch started giving problems and my home internet is also having some issues.. Talk about a bad day!!! 

PFA the pics of my monitor showing xirrus and ipconfig all output (hope they are clear enough). Also am not able to access internet even after connecting the lan/ethernet cable.

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the ipconfig shows no adapters at all ?
But the Xirrus does see the wireless and the adapter 

I know you have already tried a lot - so please bear with us - if we go over old ground
Some firewalls can do this 


> Had Avira Antivirus and Comodo firewall free versions though uninstalled everything due to these issues.


 Did the uninstall on those products work OK ?

What other firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 

Often Pcs come with a trial version - anything EVER been on your PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 10*

For Windows Vista through to Windows 10
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen )​
For Windows 8 & 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.
Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menuu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen )​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*
This error will occur with windows 8 and windows 10 , so ignore.

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## manbearpig86 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks, absolutely no issues at all, just want to try everything i can before thinking about formatting the computer :smile:

I do think all the software were uninstalled properly, i had a vpn installed, removed them now though a tap connection remains in the network connections area "TAP-Windows Adapter V9". Hope that's not conflicting with the wifi? As of now i have only the bare essential software in my pc. No trials norton etc, only have windows firewall and windows defender. Have plex installed. Also there are exclamation marks in device manager.

Let me know incase you need further screenshots and information to verify.

TCP/Ip stack repair: getting the following messages for ipv4 and ipv6 (winsock command is working perfectly)

"Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed
Access is denied

Restart the computer to complete this action"

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try another sfc /scannow and make sure its 100% OK 

check the services - probably as its windows 10 to use this site
Black Viper’s Windows 10 Service Configurations » Black Viper | www.blackviper.com

in the past , I have looked for these services 
Although I have not checked against windows 10 


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter 

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## manbearpig86 (Oct 12, 2015)

Ran the sfc command, no error messages came.

Checked the services you listed, all are running fine (will go through the blackviper list later and update this thread incase of mismatches).

Uninstalled all the network adaptors and restarted the pc. After i logged in, all the devices came back (except the tap v9 driver).

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats usually all that is needed to bring back the adapter into ipconfig 
otherwise its a windows re-install 

in the search box type

Ncpa.cpl

then double click on the file that appears

can we see a screen shot ?

then right click on one of the adapters 

another screen shot 

Click on
Internet protocol tcp ipv4
Properties

another screen shot 

*Windows 8 & 10*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool 
(From the Windows 8 Start Screen, or windows 10 Search, type "snip" and press enter)
(From windows 10 - All Apps>Windows Accessories>Snipping Tool 
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - Opinion - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - How-To - PC Advisor

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## manbearpig86 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

PFA the screenshots you requested. Hope they are clear (i am taking pics on my tablet and posting it via that). Let me know anything else i can try or you require any other information.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

They all look OK 
*safemode with networking * (sometimes wireless does not work with safemode )

For Windows 10
http://www.7tutorials.com/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10
Safe Mode - Start Windows 10 in - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## manbearpig86 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

I booted into safe mode as well, connected the Ethernet cable to access the net, was unsuccessful

So did a full reset of the system. Now the internet is working fine, although all my programs are lost, have to reinstall them all again 

Appreciate your support though Wayne. Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for letting is know 
I see this reasonably frequently on the forums, and often a re-install is the only solution


----------

